# Guardians of the Galaxy Worldwide Premier Trailer



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2014)

Well that seems more light-hearted than I'd feared.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2014)

[OOGA CHAKA INTENSIFIES]

I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2014)

You wanted to hear Rocket's voice? Well, your wish has been granted.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 2, 2014)

Action and Acutal comedy In a MARVEL MOVIE?... SAY NO MORE!!!  .


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2014)

Some leaked principal footage: 








I take it they'll sort it out in post-production.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 11, 2014)

Veho said:


> Some leaked principal footage:
> 
> SNARP
> 
> ...


 
 As an animator, hearing "We'll fix that in post" was the worst. I'd rather roll around in glass shards rather than "Fix it in post" lol

I enjoyed Avengers so much, I think I am going to try to wait and watch this movie blind, as in without seeing any trailers and such.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2014)

Official poster: 





_Hype._


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 19, 2014)

New trailer is out, guys! Guys. . .? Ah, forget it.


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2014)

Groot said:
			
		

> I am Groot.



Fuck yes   


And was that Glenn Close in one scene?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2014)

Hmm, might have moved up from "watch at some point in the distant future" to "watch when it comes out on DVD".


----------



## Flame (May 21, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Hmm, might have moved up from "watch at some point in the distant future" to "watch when it comes out on DVD".


 
isnt that like the same thing. its either watch it in the cinemas or distant future DVD.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2014)

Well one is more eagerly anticipating the release/leak, the other is "oh yeah I wanted to see that"/"*clicks IMDB*, heh I have a couple of hours to kill".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 8, 2014)

I saw 17 minutes of the film today and it was stupendous. The hype is real.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *video*


"This video is private"   

What was it? The new trailer? 


 


The hype rises.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 16, 2014)

Guardian of the Galaxy also appear as animation cartoon under Ultimate Spider-Man, every Saturday at 10:00 am, only on Disney XD!


----------



## Gahars (Jul 16, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> Guardian of the Galaxy also appear as animation cartoon under Ultimate Spider-Man, every Saturday at 10:00 am, only on Disney XD!


 

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 16, 2014)

Everyone knows that The Spectacular Spider-Man > Ultimate Spider-Man.

Dammnit, Marvel!


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2014)

Animated series has been announced. 


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/ne...-of-the-galaxy-animated-series-announced.html


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2014)

Films being used as springboards for TV shows, I could get used to that.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 1, 2014)

This video was son fun!!!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 2, 2014)

Just saw it. I thought this was better than all of Marvel's previous films. Yeah, even the Avengers and Iron Man.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 2, 2014)

I honestly was kind of expecting a 6/10 movie, but this was 9/10 easily. Even John C. Reilly was decent and he usually ruins a movie unless it's designed around his humor (Stepbrothers, Talladega Nights, etc.).

Unless you're one of those people who'll whine endlessly about it not being a straight-up adaptation, go fucking watch this.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Even John C. Reilly was decent and he usually ruins a movie unless it's designed around his humor (Stepbrothers, Talladega Nights, etc.).


 

>Hating John C. Reilly
>The premier dramatic and comedic actor of our day

You and I are enemies now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2014)

Going to see it tonight (hopefully), has a 92% on RT so I'm feeling hopeful.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

I, coincidentally, also plan to see the movie tonight. I've been hearing nothing but good things, so I'm excited.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/daily/chart/

>$38 million Friday opening

The Marvel train's got no brakes.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Aug 2, 2014)

This is a good movie!!! Batista is in it.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Hating John C. Reilly
> >The premier dramatic and comedic actor of our day
> 
> You and I are enemies now.


 
I'll be sure to send you a Blu-Ray of The Vampire's Assistant for Christmas.



dj4uk6cjm said:


> This is a good movie!!! Batista is in it.


 
As someone who doesn't watch or follow wrestling I wasn't expecting much from him, but he pulled off his part just about perfectly.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> I'll be sure to send you a Blu-Ray of The Vampire's Assistant for Christmas.


 

Yes, the appearance of a great actor in a mediocre YA novel adaptation will surely change my mind.

Ya dingus.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 2, 2014)

Well with GoG 2 already having a release date there's nothing but good that can come from this......i just wanna see the End Credit with a surprise guest








  Get on it Marvel


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2014)

So I saw it.

It was really good, had a lot of humor in it but it wasn't beating you over the head with quirkiness like The Avengers. It was really well written humor based around the characters. Kinda felt like an Arrested Development episode. Chris Pratt was a really great choice too for the role.

I'd say it was the best Marvel movie to date as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2014)

I forget where I saw it but someone said of the avengers "it was good, however I will not be upset if I never see it again". Compared to that?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I forget where I saw it but someone said of the avengers "it was good, however I will not be upset if I never see it again". Compared to that?


 

I don't really know, I'd see it again given the chance, I feel like there's some things I could pick up on the second time around.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 3, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy was the best Star Wars movie since The Empire Strikes Back.



Spoiler



Howard the Duck might be the best post-credits tease ever.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 3, 2014)

Rocket Raccoon is now my favourite Marvel character


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 4, 2014)

Spoiler



"Howard The Duck... Quack! Quack!" I loves duck movie ever! 

This website below for info about this movie and Howard The Duck plus Howard was look similar to Donald Duck!

http://www.businessinsider.my/guardians-of-the-galaxy-end-credits-scene-2014-7/


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy was the best Star Wars movie since The Empire Strikes Back.


Debatable. But at least we once more have a protagonist who shoots first. 

The movie is fun. Go watch it.


----------

